# What is typical mpg for KA24E?



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

I have a 95 HB 4X4 and I get about 17mpg. I live on Long Island where it is flat as can be, and I drive the truck conservatively. Is this normal mileage or is it bad? I'm trying to figure out if I may have some issues with the emissions system. The truck sat for 8 months before I bought it. (or at least thats what I was told)


----------



## heathyvt (Dec 25, 2007)

Yeah I'm running 93 octane and getting any where from 16-21mpg. Usually more around 18 (16 driving hard, 21 babying it and keeping it under 75 on the interstate). Now that it's winter I get only like 14-17, I use 4WD a lot, because no one knows how to plow in VT


----------



## Yontrop (May 14, 2004)

Down here near Atlanta, I get about 22-25 mpg around town, using 89 octane. I don't get on the interstate often.


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

2WD in North Carolina


23-25mpg, mostly country roads. 87 octane


----------



## heathyvt (Dec 25, 2007)

Any one else with 4wd get the same mileage?


----------



## Yontrop (May 14, 2004)

Oh sorry, didn't specify - mine is for 2WD.


----------



## rockcrusher44 (Oct 7, 2006)

i have a 97 four wheel drive and get between 21 and 24 mpg depending on how i drive. thats mostly interstate driving 100 miles round trip a day going up and down mountains so i would say you at least probably need a tune up or maybe a new o2 senser wouldn't hurt. one thing i have noticed about these little trucks is that keeping them tuned up does really help the gas milage. merry xmas and happy new year.


----------



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

I just thought 17mpg was a little low. I don't drive the truck hard either. I very rarley bring the rpm's much over 3,000. I have already replaced the O2 sensor because that was bad. I thought my mileage would improve after that, but it barely did. The truck sat for a while off the road before I bought it. Is there anything other than the tune up I can check? The brakes are fine too by the way.


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

see the link below for average fuel mileage for your truck. Sounds about right. My 2WD standard cab gets 23-25 with country back roads. 

Same engine with city driving, extra weight of front axle, bigger tires, xfer case, front driveshaft, rolling resistance of the front drive assy, higher off the ground (more wind resistance), (XCAB) possibly?? It sounds right for the vehicle.

Find a Car


----------



## 92HB (Oct 15, 2007)

My truck is 2wd. I get 19 city, and 24 highway. about 20 combined.


----------



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

I guess I was just a little over optimistic in mpg for a 4 cyl. I'm coming from a 5.0 mustang that got better gas mileage, but I really never considered what a hinderance the extra gears was with a 4X4. That's the price I guess you pay for a vehicle that will take you on the beach. I was just making sure I was within the norm, thanks guys.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

It's not the gearing, it's 106 HP pushing around 4000 lbs that does it.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the z24 has a stronger lower end than the ka engine.
and most of the ka engine trucks are lighter in weight .

it behooves the z driver to stay in the highest gear at the lowest possible rpm.

that is shift faster and to be in at least 4th if not 5th at 40 mph.

my 2wd is a z 24 truck w/15 in tires , i am getting 3o miles to the gallon on the highway.


----------



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

have any of you guys ever tried synthetic gear lube like amsoil? Does that help with mpg at all?


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

You can change your whole drivetrain to synthetic and it will help, but not enough to notice.

88path pretty much summed it up, heavy vehicle with a low power engine. It's working to push your truck, thus drinking some fuel.


----------



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

We have a 97 Ka that consistently gets 21-23 highway, and about 19 around town (in the summer, not at -25). Our 88 Z24 did a little better. You've probably done it, but distributor cap, rotor, plugs, and wires sure do make a big difference. We live at 8000' and do most of our driving between 8000’ and 12,000’ so regular gas around here is 85 or 86 octane. The truck seems to run fine on it. Higher octane has never increased gas mileage. I certainly can't run it in 4th or 5th at 40 mph though. Never could do that with the Z either. Might be the elevation, but we run up passes at more like 3500 to 4500. It loves it. I have tried running at lower RPMs, but the gas mileage has never varied. The only time I got better mileage was when we found that the timing was set at 8 before TDC. We moved it up to 12. That helped a lot. Good luck.


----------



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

soon I'm going to buy a bed cover. I heard they can help with mileage.


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

You won't notice any difference. Get something cheaper on gas.


----------



## KerryLib (Aug 2, 2005)

I get 17-18 mpg no matter how I drive.

Nice and easy highway, 55mph, little stop and go
Both feet on the gas on interstate, 75mph
Around town, stop / go, hard acceleration (at least what hard acceleration you can get out of a HB)

1994 XE 4x4 King Cab, Manual 5 spd, 235/75-15 tires


----------



## Benji97XE (Oct 8, 2007)

I generally get around 23.2 average in the summer and 21 in the inter. I think the highest average mpg I got a after a tank fillup is 24.2. Occasionally I hear of someone getting around 26 or so in this truck.... I'd love to know how they do it?


----------



## 97HardBody (Nov 16, 2005)

97 4x4 2.4KA, 14 - 16 mpg. it sucks! literally!!


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

I get 23 ish in the winter due to the changes in the fuel and I let it warm up more.

I get 25 ish the rest of the year. I'm a conservative driver. I don't accelerate hard, I don't brake into curves unless I have to (on commonly traveled roads), I just let off the gas a little early to slow down. When getting off the highway, I let it coast. I also never use the AC. I've had my truck for almost 10 years.. I'm guessing I have less than 25 hours use on the AC. That's only because someone riding with me wants it on. Only other things I can contribute to is maintenance. Plugs, 02's, wires, tire pressure, using good fuel, fuel filters, air filters, all help out a little.


----------



## jmcduff (Jan 20, 2008)

'91 2.4 5sp w/200k still get 24mpg on hwy.


----------



## sharpeusn (May 9, 2007)

Interstate everyday 25-28MPG But I have a googooplex of upgrades for HP and MPG. 617,272 miles on it it.


----------



## rpmsprinklers (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm new to the list and very interested in this discussion. I just bought a 93 KA 4x2, 5spd. The fuel economy.gov web site gives my truck a 21/25 economy estimate. In two fill-ups each with mixed highway/city drving, I did 19.6 MPG exactly on both. I was kind of surprised that I didn't see a number higher than 20 considering the amount of highway driving I did each time.

Checked my plugs and gapped them. EGR system is working fine. Had it checked because my truck didn't pass NOX on the NYS emissions test. Replaced the air and fuel filter. Also the oil and filter (though I know this wouldn't effect economy noticably). I'm not carrying anything in the bed really, and I drive with a mind for economy 55-60 mph on the highway, no jack rabbit starts. Don't let the truck idle too long. Take my foot of the gas as early as I can when I have a stop coming up. So I know how to drive economically.

I'm running a system cleaning additive through now called "gauranteed to pass" Mechanic says it can clean the valves and have the engine running cleaner. That might help economy. I guess the next thing to look at is the cap and rotor and wires. Someone mentioned that can effect economy. That's hard to believe though, when the engine sounds like it is running perfectly. Also need to check timing. Haven't done that on this truck, so I'm going to look through the archives for tips on checking the timing.

Any suggestions are very welcome. I'm not crazy, just thinking with good mixed driving I should be getting around 22 MPG, that's not a minor difference it's 10-15%. I also own a 2007 F350 Superduty extended cab, long bed with a Powerstroke Diesel (about 6,600 lbs) 12 mpg around town, 18 on the highway. Since I bought the truck in July diesel fuel has been climbing rapidly in price, so I'm planing to drive the "small truck" unless I need the "big truck" at least for a while. It only cost me $200 to add the small truck to my policy and make it my primary driver.

I'll stop rambling now, but would like to hear from members about suggestions/experience. Thanks!


----------



## rpmsprinklers (Mar 16, 2008)

By the way, BeachBuggy, someone was telling me that the Mythbusters did a test of cover, tailgate down, tailgate up economy and actually found that tailgate up matched cover and beat tailgate down. Go figure.

Found the website where they did an updated test with a flow meter. Interesting: Annotated Mythbusters: Episode 64: More Myths Revisited


----------



## rdixiemiller (Mar 6, 2008)

Running larger than stock tires will throw your speedometer off, hence affecting your calculations.
When I replaced my timing chain and tuned up my truck, I got 27 mpg running to Fla. and back to visit my family. Mine is a basic SWB D-21 with no air. I was running 65 on the interstate, driving normally.
Generally, I get 21 or so running back and forth to work.


----------



## rpmsprinklers (Mar 16, 2008)

rdixiemiller said:


> Running larger than stock tires will throw your speedometer off, hence affecting your calculations.
> When I replaced my timing chain and tuned up my truck, I got 27 mpg running to Fla. and back to visit my family. Mine is a basic SWB D-21 with no air. I was running 65 on the interstate, driving normally.
> Generally, I get 21 or so running back and forth to work.


That is blowing my performance away. I've read that the chain doesn't need to be replaced, but that the tensioner/guides will need to be. Can I check on the these components without removing the front cover? Any tips on doing the timing on this engine, do I just hook my timing light up to wire #1 or is there something else I need to do to get and accurate reading?

Thanks to all.


----------



## sciullo779 (Aug 26, 2008)

ok i have a 95 nissan pickup xe and in 2wd mode i get 13-14mpg if im lucky, 12 if i drive like a maniac, and 13-14 if i go easy btw i live in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania and its rather hilly


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

I've gotten 25.8 and 26 mpg on my last 2 tanks. I did change to Mobil 1, but I really think it's due to me driving more conservatively. What's surprising is that I'm running cheap Sheetz gas.


----------



## CRNissan (Aug 29, 2008)

*1997 2.4 4x4 Manual Extended Cab*

This week's MPG: 22 on 87 octane, newer plugs, 50% A/C, Mixed City/Highway, on a light foot.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

93 4x4 kingcab (bbn)

20 in down 40 highway and 40 mud it got 18.5 and hit a fridge. check out the pics

myspace.com/smikster


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

there is no way you get 40 mpg out of a 4x4 nissan truck ..


----------



## jmcduff (Jan 20, 2008)

Coasting downhill is the only way I can think of.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

lol i wish. i guess i should of stuck a % in front of them...i got 18.5...witch is good


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

roadrunner acme jet pack...


----------



## rye1988 (Sep 5, 2008)

*1993 nissan hardbody 2wd 5 spd*

well gas is at 1.35 a liter here in Swift Current SK. Canada and i can go about 4.5 - 5 hours at 110 to 120 kms on a 80- 85 dollar tank of gas. i believe its a 60 liter tank so thats pretty good in all reality. it does not seem to make barely any difference from going 110 or 140 in this truck. all i have for possibly better fuel milage is a took the entire air box setup except for the bottom of the bowl and the air filter. definately made a difference in power and fuel milage.


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

FYI

I changed my Trans fluid and diff fluid over to synthetic. No difference in fuel economy.

Last year it was difficult to get into gear when it was cold, so I changed to synthetic before it got cold this year, hopefully it will help a bit. Gear oil was almost 100k old.


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

the truck comes with 137 horsepower. and mine only weighs 2700lbs?


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

At the landfill my XE regular cab, 2WD weighed just under 3k.

An extended cab 4WD would probably push the 4k mark.


----------



## rockcrusher44 (Oct 7, 2006)

your motor may be putting out 130 HP but by the time it gets to the rear wheels your probably putting out a little over 100. thats not a lot of horses to be pushing around 3000 LBS. if you can get 20 to 24 MPG on the hwy your probably doing pretty good.


----------



## lilredtruck (Nov 16, 2008)

im new to the forum but i have a 93 4x4 with 5-spd, im running 245-75-16 tires i consistantly get 16mpg in town.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

93 4x4 4cy...ohhhh winter has hit...all my miles (mo worth) of just driving across the street to work and doing band deposits...engine cold cold cold i got only 14


----------



## Nissanman5.9 (Dec 18, 2008)

I think I have the lowest numbers here. 11-12 mpg highway going 70mph. It's winter time but still pretty low.


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

folks, you need to understand.. First of all, a 2.4L 4 cylinder is a pretty good size motor. 2nd, we have no aerodynamics. 3rd, Weather, air pressure in your STOCK tires altitude, etc.. make a difference. In higher altitude with fuel injection, you will get better gas mileage since there is less air and therefore the injection system does not have to add as much fuel in order to meet the same ratio as at sea level.

Some of you have larger tires.. that will make you look like you are getting worse mileage. Bigger tires are also harder to get moving around town.. hence more work.

Go over 65-70 in these vehicles and watch your mileage plummet about 20% minimum.

Old gas? Winter gas? Colder weather? warm up time? All make a difference.

Some years are also different due to emissions equipment and tuning.. Mileage on an engine also creates wide variances..

I have had single cabs KA24's and they almost all got an average 21-23

That was the case no matter what mileage I had on them whether it was 38K or 172K. They were all in perfect operating temperature using the same fuel in the same area of the country.

The one 4x4 I had got 19 mpg. It was an extra cab 5 speed and it was a 95.

Given how heavy and solid these trucks are, 19 is pretty good. In comparison, my 2003 ford ranger with a 5 speed Automatic, super cab and 4.0L V6 always got 16 mpg. On a long trip on the freeway.. it was 20 mpg.

small engines have to work a lot harder to pull that weight and push that brick through the wind. Make a difference for sure.


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

LIke I said before,my Z24I 720 4WD,I get upper 20's on the highway,and lower 20's around town.PeterDaniel is right about the tires.I run regular 235/75-15 all-season's on mine.It rides better with the 1 ton suspension I have,there a little more cushion in the tires. When I ran Wranglers,or Loredo's, it would beat you to death,and the millage was not quite as good.You couldn't even hold a cup of coffee with LT tires.It's easier to control on slick roads,with the all-season's too.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

my 93 reg cab 4x2 got 24-26 in town and over 30 on the road

my current 93 king 4x4 gets around 16 in town and best i ever got the the road so far was 22. 

both were 2.4 5 speed


----------



## mknight759 (Dec 24, 2008)

i have 95 4x4 standard cab 4cyl manual i get avarage of 19.5-21.5 combined city and hwy with 31x10.50 the milage is with me adjusting it for the difffernet size tires


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

sweeet

with i would be getting that when i get my 31s on


----------



## Keone777 (Sep 24, 2008)

With LT235/75 R15 tires on stock rims, mine gets about 16-18 in town. But it's running cold. Got a new thermostat and coolant waiting to put in. Gotta get on that, haha!


----------



## rpmsprinklers (Mar 16, 2008)

Since I bought my 93, 2wd 5 spd. last April, I've been tracking my economy on my palm phone when I remember to. Here is the log that I've kept. As you can see there are some gaps in it, but it gives you a good idea of what you can see. The areas of poor economy include extended periods of idling. And the fill-ups where I only put a few gallons in should be viewed a bit more skeptically.

Nissan
4/5/08 101,222.5: 12.5 gal
4/22 101507.7, 13.4 gal. 21.27 mpg
5/4/08 101,775.5, 12.7 Gal. 21.1 mpg
5/17/08 102,055.3 12.6 gal. 22.2 mpg
5/28/08 102,304.8 10.7 gal. 23.4 mpg
6/8/08 102,613.9 13.83 gal. 22.4 mpg
6/25/08 102,925.5 12.8 gal. 24.3 mpg
8/9/08 103,865.5
8/22/08 104,179.5 14.0 gal. 22.4 mpg
9/2/08 104,441.0 11.6 gal. 22.5 mpg
9/24/08 104,715.7 12.6 gal. 21.8 mpg
10/31/08 105,223.8 13.2 gal. @@@@
1/10/09 106,149.9 13.3gal. @@@@
1/22/09 106,350.2 13.7 gal. 14.6 mpg
2/07/09 106,583.9 14.3 gal. 16.4 mpg
2/10/09 106,634.0 2.9 gal. 17.2 mpg
2/11/09 106,667.0 1.4 gal. 23.6 mpg
(fuel injector cleaner)
2/14/09 106,765.3 4.6 gal 21.4 mpg
2/26/09 107,037.1 13.3 gal 20.4 mpg


----------

